# My LFS visit  - Tre Aqua



## AnhBui (8 Nov 2016)

*Name: *Hoang Thanh Tre
*Occupation:* Professional aquascaper and founder at Tre Aqua





*Thank you for spending time with me. I know that you are now busy preparing for the opening ceremony. Tell me how and when you become a hobbyist?*
I am not sure exactly when. I only remember it was the time my wife was in hospital. You know that taking care of an ill person is not easy. I spent most of my time for her. I had only some free time for myself while going out to buy meals. And close to the hospital was a local fish shop. I was attracted and felt in love with those colourful fishes

The time my wife left hospital was also the time my uncle gave me his old tank. So coincident! I started scaping with dirt, plants I collected from area around this city and home town. And of course i failed due to lack of experiences. But lesson learned!

*Your first creation*
My first tank build was a L100xD30xH30cm. It was a guppy tank

*In order to success definitely you must have your own style. So what is it?*
Not easy to say in a few words but I am more on concave and jungle scape. I believe my inspirations come from natural landscapes I saw during my travels




_Tre's new concave tank - WIP_

As you can see I build and scape this L128xD128xH68cm tank to recreate a small part of amazing natural scene I visited. In this tank I use various local rock types with different colours, scatter them and do not follow any rules. I could say it is an imbalanced scape of moss carpet, fern, buce and hygrophila pinnatifida




_WIP_

*The reason you decide to open Tre Aqua?*
To follow the path and style I have chosen. And it will be a place for everyone to come and share everything about this hobby

*This scape looks unusual and different. But it gives viewer a tranquility feeling*
(_Laugh)_ This is my newest creation. I create it after an accident that broke the front glass of my vivarium. Bored and did not know what to do next, I just looked outside and stared at the opposite house’s balcony. Suddenly an idea came. I reused the rest and created a scape which is not for aquarium or vivarium. It resembles nature scene of Vietnam’s jungle. It does not require lots of care and you can take advantage of natural lights for plant growths, and of course it's algae free





*Bonus pictures*



_Nano tank
_



_Triangle scape - resembles a tree grows on a cliff _




_Tre and his creation
_
Plants - I do not know any of these


----------



## imak (8 Nov 2016)

I don't usually like fake trees in aquascape but the one showed here is absolutely awesome


----------



## rebel (8 Nov 2016)

Wow! These would inspire hundreds of beginners and scapists alike. Kudos to this fellow.


----------



## AnhBui (14 Nov 2016)

He did a livestream last Saturday on planting the 128x128x68. You can watch the video here


----------



## dw1305 (14 Nov 2016)

Hi all,





AnhBui said:


> Plants - I do not know any of these


That one is a terrarium, and none of them are aquatic plants. 

I can see two _Fittonia_ cultivars (pink and white marbled leaf). 

The two plants that look like conifers, are conifers. The bottom one looks like a dwarf form _Chamaecyparis obtusa, _but there are plenty to similar ones with scale like adult foliage.

The one with the spikier leaf (these are juvenile leaves) might be a Juniper , something like _Juniperus chinensis (below), _which is just changing from juvenile to adult foliage.

_

 
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## AnhBui (7 Dec 2016)

Updates on the middle display tank


----------



## AnhBui (29 Apr 2017)

Long weekend ahead. Spend free time to meet and talk


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Apr 2017)

Amazing...although I think you should have let the little dude help with his yellow thingy...


----------



## AnhBui (29 Apr 2017)

I am sure he's "clean"  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

